# What is my trim?



## whiteice217 (Jul 11, 2013)

I just purchased a used 09 Sentra with 49k on it. I was wondering what my trim level is? I am not confident the sales agent was 100% correct. I don't see any labels on the car at least any that stick out. The VIN number doesn't really say either but I may have decoded it wrong. Is there any way I can tell for sure?

Here is a a copy of my VIN without the serial of course.

3N1-A-B-6-1-E-4-9-L

Thanks in advanced


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A VIN# won't give you trim level information; for that, you will need the model variation code. They used to put it on a plate in the firewall in the engine compartment, but I left Nissan in 2003, so it could be on the door check. It will be a number like, "BDRALTY-EUA." For your VIN#, it breaks down as:

3N1-made in Mexico
A-MR20DE engine
B6-vehicle type:Nissan Sentra
1-body type: 4-door sedan
E-restraint system: driver & front pass SRS airbags. Side SRS airbags. SRS side curtain air bags and 3-point manual seat belts.
4-check digit (0-9 or "X")
9-model year (2009)
L-Aguacalienties, Mexico manufacturing plant

Since you have the MR20DE, it means it is either a Base, S, or SL trim. All were available with CVT trans, but the 6-speed manual trans was not available in the SL trim. SL trim also came standard with leather seats. The below link might be able to help you identify your trim level if you can't find the model variation number:

2009 Nissan Sentra


----------



## whiteice217 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for the Info Smj999smj. I figured its going to be the S. I don't have the leather seats or the extra bells and whistles as some would say.


----------

